# Windwaker/Phantom Hourglass Link



## FrEEz902 (Dec 12, 2007)

So, i drew this using the MSN messenger Handwriting to a friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Took me about 10-20 mins.

Here it is: 



Afterthat, i loaded into photoshop, then coloured it properly, and added shading using the dodge and burn tools. Another 10-20 mins.

Final ProducT: 



So...Whaddya guys think ^^?

(Yes i'm new, i'm the guy who made himself look like an idiot earlier today on the geometry problem thread)


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 12, 2007)

i like, it's really nice
and i thought i could use this thread to show my pikachu (also made in msn handwriting, with mouse tho)


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> i like, it's really nice
> and i thought i could use this thread to show my pikachu (also made in msn handwriting, with mouse tho)



VERY good with mouse ^^. PLEASE don't tell me you coloured it on MSN D::


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Dec 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i like, it's really nice
> ...


yeas, i did coloured it on msn (40-60m)


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Dec 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Dec 13 2007 said:
> ...





Oh..my..god... Why did you torture yourself like that >_


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 12, 2007)

its already done ^^


----------



## Ducky (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Dec 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Dec 13 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## ackers (Dec 20, 2007)

You took all that time to colour in a pikachu? Wow you must have been pretty bored!


----------

